# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride <> AEROCYCLE <> AUTOCYCLE <> MOTORBIKE <> ExtravaganzA <> Sunday October 6th 2019



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2019)

*the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride is held on the first Sunday of every month all year round in Long Beach CA*

_*NEXT MONTH*__* for the *__*OCTOBER 6th 2019*_ _*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Sunday ride the theme request was for a Schwinn AEROCYCLE ride - Well seeing how there are not too many of those then or now - the theme was expanded to the *__*AEROCYCLE *__*_*__* AUTOCYCLE *__*_ *__*MOTORBIKE *__*_*__* EXTRAVAGANZA*__* - All Schwinn built balloon bicycles that were built between 1934 to 1940*_

_*AGAIN *__*the theme is for those who happen to have a featured *__*"Theme"*__* bicycle to get out on theirs with others who have a *__*"Theme"*__* bicycle*__* -*__* a bicycle brand reunion of sorts ..*_

_*Themed rides *__*are merely a suggestion*__* not a requirement *__*- No theme bicycle in your house - the solution is to simply ride your favorite bicycle with us*_
_*go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions*_

*RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank*

*


*


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

I want to see those blue--and orange Aerocycles!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2019)

*Blue - Orange - Red - Silver - Black - Raw - the United colors of Benetton --- all are welcome *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2019)

*I’m a problem solver ... you say you don’t have a AEROCYCLE ... not a problem .. this one was recently listed on eBay ( not mine ) ... so you still have time to get it here for the ride ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 27, 2019)

*A little more than a week away is the next CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage Bicycle ride*

_*go to *__*www.cyclonecoaster.com *__*for all the details*_

_*SUNDAY*__* October 6th is the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Sunday Vintage Bicycle ride*_

_*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family members spoke out & have requested the THEME to be a *__*SCHWINN*__* Balloon Bicycle theme for the October*_
_*"*__*the SCHWINN AEROCYCLE - AUTOCYCLE - MOTORBIKE EXTRAVAGANZA*__*" is what we decided to call it*_
_*So if you have a great *__*SCHWINN built AEROCYCLE - AUTOCYCLE - MOTORBIKE then BRING IT - RIDE IT*__* & if you don't have one - not to worry - simply bring out your favorite vintage bicycle or the one that's closest to the door & join in the fun with the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*family*_

_*The THEMED bicycle rides are NOT exclusive rides by any means - The THEMED rides are just meant to showcase - gather & inspire people to ride the THEMED bicycle with others - *__*So if you do not have a THEMED bicycle then just RIDE ANY BICYCLE YOU CHOOSE*__* to any *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Sunday Vintage bicycle ride the first Sunday each month along the city paths & along the strand in our home town of Long Beach California*_

_*The *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Sunday Vintage bicycle rides start from our usual starting point *__*PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE*__* - Meet & Greet *__*9:30 am*__* - Kickstands up @ *__*10:30 am SHARP*__* - *__*If you're late *__*- the ride starts without you - *__*RIDDEN*__* not *__*HIDDEN*__* - Frank*_

_*


*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 2, 2019)

*THIS SUNDAY - October 6th - the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage Bicycle ride - THEME you ask -- the Schwinn AEROCYCLE <> AUTOCYCLE <> MOTORBIKE EXTRAVAGANZA -- If you don't have one .. just bring the bicycle that is closest to the door & join in the vintage bicycle fun .. www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details ... RIDDEN not HIDDEN .. Frank *

*


*


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2019)

@Balloonatic   Where you at???


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 2, 2019)

PM sent...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2019)

Anyone have an Aerocycle to lend for the ride??


----------



## buickmike (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm sure they will let you ride . A colson or whatever.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeah, for sure.
After all, the 41 Firestone Cruiser/Bullnose Colson is endearingly called, the Poor mans Aerocycle.


----------



## slick (Oct 2, 2019)

Unfortunately I wont be making this one. But if I did....I'd ride a rich man's aerocycle, my Speedline Airflow.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2019)

I'll just ride a Motorbike since those are also invited.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, for sure.
> After all, the 41 Firestone Cruiser/Bullnose Colson is endearingly called, the Poor mans Aerocycle.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 4, 2019)

*ALL RIDERS WELCOME as always ... Just come out & ride ... go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details ... RIDDEN not HIDDEN .. Frank*

*



*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2019)

1936 Electric will be *ridden* to and from, this Awesome Schwinn Motobike Extravaganza.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 6, 2019)

Some great bikes on the boardwalk today


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some Sweet Schwinns for sure! V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2019)

Great day for a Ride with the CC crew


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2019)

Yup,good times and some killer bikes from some talented builders today at the aerocycle extravaganza


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2019)

Few more


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2019)

I had a wonderful time.
I still love my bike; but WOW what machines were out rolling the Beach today!
perspective


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2019)

Great ride...except for feeling like a minority being  surrounded by so many deluxe Aerocycles, Autocycles and Motorbikes


----------



## buickmike (Oct 6, 2019)

Damn, usually your bikes are backdrops for a pint of ale. This time it looks like an orphan


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2019)

Here’s a few more shots from the day.




















Fresh/Patina


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2019)

*Great turnout with some rarely seen impressive machines ... thanks to all that came out and enjoyed the beautiful weather... Ridden not Hidden... Frank 



*


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the pic's (I think Lol). Those bikes are incredible, but I do still love my modest collection.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2019)




----------

